# The BENGORE HEAD



## boboman (Feb 21, 2006)

Some hard work for you all.
I'm looking for news,pics,& "life on the"
"NEPTUNE" built in Bremen in 1944 Gesellschaft Neptun,laid 1921.
Seized in Flensburg 1945.(this is the part I'm looking for most,IIWW,how & by whom it was seized?)
"EMPIRE GARRISON" MOW
"BENGORE HEAD" Head Lines Heins & Sons Ulster Steamship Co.1947
"AGIOS NECTARIOS" Greece 1967-1971
"?" with Aldebaran Shipping Co. Cyprus
scrapped in spain 1974
Many thanks to you all
For help 
BOBOMAN


----------



## mcgurggle (Jul 31, 2005)

Head Line should read 'Heyn & Sons'
http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/ulster.html
Good luck (Thumb) 
McG


----------



## Sebe (Aug 13, 2005)

Boboman,

Is this of use?

1944 KALLIOPE, Neptun Line, Bremen. 
1945 Seized by Allies at Flensburg. 
1945 EMPIRE GARRISON, MOWT managed by G.Heyn & Sons, Belfast. 
1947 BENGORE HEAD, Ulster SS Co (G.Heyn & Sons) 
1967 AGIOS NECTARIOS, Canopus Shipping SA, Greece. 
1971 Aldebaran Shipping Co, Cyprus. 
1974 Scrapped Spain.

Sebe


----------



## boboman (Feb 21, 2006)

I Mc Gurggle,
Where you in Head lines?years?
Have you sailed with or just at docks?
You know Bengore Head?
Sebe thank you but repeating what I already know,I would like to go further in to her
history.
But do keep working on it.
"With a little help from my friends"
BOBOMAN


----------



## boboman (Feb 21, 2006)

Dampie
Mc I've just been trough your Discharge Book,You've started when my grandone left,
Roonagh Torr Ramore no Bengore bad luck for me.
And Masters on book seem all changed no Haddock,no Ross but Davey former Ramore,and no Clarke.
But you could be in touch with some oulde Head mate,that started before you.
Looking for info on Head lines,Cpt.A.Quail & Bengore Head.
Can you help?
You have pics of Head ships & life on them? Could you scan them & send?
Thancks allot.
BOBOMAN


----------



## Sebe (Aug 13, 2005)

Have you tried contacting the two ex-crew members listed on http://www.merchant-navy.net/B34.html

Sebe


----------



## boboman (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi Sebe!
Having a nice week end?
Thanks for your suggestion.
Yes I did! I've had a reply from a young deck apprentice(at that time) that sailed for some months with Grandone.Had some confirmations but little new data.
But seem he's not a big chatter,received a "one & LONELY".
But hearing from another person a description of a dearone that for you is lost in the fogs of your childhood & you find that your memory & description had from family correspond to reality....well mate it gave me shivers down the bow.
Yesterday night got in touch with an Historic researcher of German Kriegsmarine,had his reply this morning:"KALLIOPE"= Hansa war program vessel 1923 GRT(what GRT mean?),owned by Neptune in Bremen but he doesn't know his whereabouts from 1944 (launch)till 1945.She was delivered 15 July 1945 to G.B.in Methil(strange seized in Flensburg&delivered in Methil) And became Empire garrison .
Apropos....any of you sailed on "Empire Garrison"?What did the ship do in those two years.As war was over I didnt realize much that there were also 2 other "foggy" years missing.
Thanks SEBE.
Good to know that there's some good mate willing to give an hand to a boring HISTODIGGER.
BOBOMAN


----------



## oceantramp (Jul 16, 2005)

*Bengore Head*

Bengore Head 1925 gross tons 804 net tons 279.9 x 44.4 x 26.9 feet
Completed in 1944 by N.V. Koninklijke Maatschappij Scheepswerven en Machine-Fabriek Flushing as KALLIOPE for Neptun Dampsfschiffahrts-Gesellschaft Germany. 1945 Seized by the Allied Authorities at Flensburg and allocated to the Minstry of Transport. G.Heyn & Sons Ltd. appointed as managers renamed EMPIRE GARRISON. 1/2/1947 purchased by Ulster Steamship Co. Ltd. taken over at Hartlepool renamed BENGORE HEAD. 1967 sold to Kyrle Compania Naviera S.A. Greece renamed AGHIOS NECTARIOS. 1972 sold to Aldebaran Shipping Co. Ltd. Cyprus 1974 sold to Spanish shipbreakers.
Oceantramp


----------



## Sebe (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi Boboman,

GRT - GROSS REGISTERED TONS 
Check this website for a brief description of various tonnage measurements.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadweight_tonnage

Sebe


----------



## mcgurggle (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi Boboman
I've tried to contact some ex-Head Line old timers, but i'm afraid with no joy. (Night) 
I will keep trying for you.
Best regards
McG


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Ciao Boboman you can see in my gallery a shot of CARRIGAN HEAD.
ciao da Milano
Gp


----------



## boboman (Feb 21, 2006)

Ciao Tanker 
Grazie vecchio lupo
All contributions are much appreciated,in pics and real life experiences dealing with Head Lines(specially with Bengore).
You've gone a long way from the sea apparently,even if I didn't follow the footsteps of my Grandone I can't live with out salty air,I just cant breathe otherwise.
Un saluto speciale dalla Liguria.
Thanks Mc Gurggle thats the route I'me trying to set to,but I found rough sea out there.Please do go further that way,full steam.
Too much time as passed too much lenghts of water has gone by,I suppose the old bunch of mates it's getting less numerous.
I m going trough my Grandone's photos time to time & I see smiling happy faces of people dividing great times,probably hard probably dangerous but REAL LIFE.
Them the ship against all odds.
Thank you all
BOBOMAN.


----------



## boboman (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey Oceantramp,
I was just fiddling around this thread and by chance had a look at your profile,you must know much more about Head Lines & Bengore Head,did you ever meet it's Master Cpt.A.Quail my grandone?
The years correspond.
Thank you 
BOBOMAN


----------



## oceantramp (Jul 16, 2005)

*Bengore Head*

Hi Boboman
Sorry did not know Captain Quail. I spent my time at sea with Stag Line of North Shields.

Used to see the Heads Line ships in Belfast. My brother-in-law was on the Fanad Head for a time he then went to the ferries.
Oceantramp (K)


----------



## Theresa (Jul 21, 2008)

BENGORE HEAD - RESTORED ENGINEERS MODEL.

I have a fully restored engineers model (approx 800mm in length) of the Bengore Head. My father Sorley O'Toole from Larne, Northern Ireland sailed on it many years ago. 

Regards,

Theresa.


----------



## howard james (Jul 21, 2008)

*lost at sea*



boboman said:


> Ciao Tanker
> Grazie vecchio lupo
> All contributions are much appreciated,in pics and real life experiences dealing with Head Lines(specially with Bengore).
> You've gone a long way from the sea apparently,even if I didn't follow the footsteps of my Grandone I can't live with out salty air,I just cant breathe otherwise.
> ...


hi boboman i wonder if you can help me ,im trying to trace a head or hayns
ship that went down possibly off the irish coast or atlantic,around 1951my uncle was the only surviour his name was hughie ellis and i believe was bosun, and i cant find any info at all im not realy sure if it was a head or hayns boat,but that co comes to mind im still searching is there any records of lost ships at sea? on this site, ps i believe the cargo shifted.
regards howard


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Aghios_Nectarios


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Gents,
There was a company history book HEAD LINE - G. Heyn & Sons Ltd by W. J. Harvey published by The World Ship Society in 1990 ISBN 0 905617 53 3.

A5 in size with 160 illustrated pages including a full history of every vessel owned or managed.

BENGORE HEAD with photograph is on page 89


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

howard james said:


> hi boboman i wonder if you can help me ,im trying to trace a head or hayns
> ship that went down possibly off the irish coast or atlantic,around 1951my uncle was the only surviour his name was hughie ellis and i believe was bosun, and i cant find any info at all im not realy sure if it was a head or hayns boat,but that co comes to mind im still searching is there any records of lost ships at sea? on this site, ps i believe the cargo shifted.
> regards howard


No Heyn vessel was lost in that period but WICKLOW HEAD stranded on 2nd May 1947 in Canadian waters on Joli Point on Port Mouton Island Nova Scotia, suffering severe bottom damage, when on a ballast voyage from Ardrossan to St John NB. If salvage was successful the estimated repair costs were $500,000 Canadian but on 5th May 1947 work was abandoned when she began breaking up. 
8th to 12th June sustained further damage during a severe storm. 
17th June 1947 Abandoned as a constructive total loss


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

boboman said:


> Hey Oceantramp,
> I was just fiddling around this thread and by chance had a look at your profile,you must know much more about Head Lines & Bengore Head,did you ever meet it's Master Cpt.A.Quail my grandone?
> The years correspond.
> Thank you
> BOBOMAN


Captain Quail on the Torr Head circa 1950's and an earlier photo of Captain Browne, Master of the Wicklow Head


----------

